# Siberian cat - does coat color/gender matter for the very allergic?



## scarlett68 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a female bi-color Siberian cat. I have moderate cat allergies and asthma, and I can tolerate cats for short times but have had severe asthma reactions with some male cats. 

I am looking for a new kitten, and am researching the male/female and coat color debate concerning the Siberians that would ON AVERAGE be lower allergen. To anyone with strong asthmatic reactions to cats who successfully lives with Siberians, can you advise your experience with fixed males vs. females, and whether coat color (dark, light, tabby, silver, etc) have made a difference in a good or bad way? I have to decide on a kitten and would like a male, as I have a female and I think she'd prefer it, but I'm very concerned about him possibly being too allergenic, even though he would be much lower than a typical cat. I wonder how much difference there is between males and female siberians when they have been fixed young?

Thanks!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Scarlett and welcome to the forum.

I haven't heard gender or coat color as being a factor into how much more allergic a person is. I always thought it was a cat's saliva that people were allergic to but I could be wrong! Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I know there are tests available to determine the level if allergens present, but I didn't hear of it being linked to color or gender. 
Here is one place- Siberian Research Inc. A not-for-profit corporation for the Siberian Cat Testing Allergen Levels Siberian Levels of Fel d1 Fur Testing for Fel d1 Saliva Testing for Fel d1


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I like this page better. 
Siberian Research Inc. A not-for-profit corporation for the Siberian Cat About Cat Allergies Siberian Allergen Levels Myths about Siberians Reducing Allergic Reactions Visiting a Cattery Testing with Fur Samples Purchasing a Kitten


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I've heard rumours that female cats are known to be less allergenic, especially if they have light-coloured coats (white preferably). But I doubt the actual research behind it.

We picked orientals as they're known to be less allergenic and my SO has allergies. He reacted more to our short hair male tabby than our long hair white male.


----------

